# Trooper got a brother



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What adorable pictures!!! Looks like Trooper is already a great big brother  

I have zero experiences with GSPs though... is he from a breeder or rescue?


----------



## Kiki_Michigan (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, neither really. We were looking into rescues and even visited a Golden the week before we got PJ (the puppy). There were many families interested in the golden and we didn't get her. I figured when it was meant to be the right dog would somehow come along. The very next weekend we went to the school carnival. When we were helping to clean up from the carnival my son comes running into the gym to tell me someone was selling puppies outside of the school. I hate to buy a puppy that way but there he was and he needed a home. He is fitting into our family very nicely so far.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I've read they are good family dogs... Great with children! 

The pictures are absolutely adorable!! Trooper looks like a great big brother!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

They are just TOO precious together!! Trooper looks like he enjoys his job as big brother - and little PJ just couldn't be cuter!!!! Please keep sharing LOTS of pictures


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh goodness these pics are adorable. Looks like they're going to be the best of friends!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh my, what a little doll! It sounds like PJ was meant to be! I'm glad Trooper is being such a terrific brother.

My friend has a GSP, he's a nut unless he gets his exercise. However, he's a wonderful companion and friend to their kids and their other dog. Very personable and charismatic.


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

They look too cute!! Trooper is gonna make little PJ feel right at home.. They're gonna have so much fun together..

I've never heard of the breed before (which is weird, cause Belgium is right next to Germany ;o)), but he looks like a sweety!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Now that is too cute! I love the on where trooper has his arm arouond him! I think they're spooning


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Both your dogs are absolutely beautiful! What a great big brother Trooper is. Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## MillieSadie (Dec 30, 2009)

What gorgeous dogs you have! I am glad they are getting on so well


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Kiki_Michigan said:


> Well, neither really. We were looking into rescues and even visited a Golden the week before we got PJ (the puppy). There were many families interested in the golden and we didn't get her. *I figured when it was meant to be the right dog would somehow come along.* The very next weekend we went to the school carnival. When we were helping to clean up from the carnival my son comes running into the gym to tell me someone was selling puppies outside of the school. I hate to buy a puppy that way but there he was and he needed a home. He is fitting into our family very nicely so far.


 
It never ceases to amaze how often that happens. Ain't it great!

Beautiful dogs and yeah, Trooper is definitely loving being a big brother


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Those have got to be the cutest brothers EVER!!! "It was meant to be"!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh they are both beautiful!

A training buddy of mine has GSPs and adores them. They do require exercise but are loving and smart dogs. My buddy and her husband get the dogs out to the fields every day for exercise, playing and training.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I think that is Trooper's puppy. He looks so happy and proud.

It always amazes me to see how loving a golden is with a puppy, they just instinctively know.... amazing and wonderful.

PJ is a doll!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

PJ is such a cutie!! And Trooper looks so happy to be a big brother!! Thanks for sharing those photos!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Perfect match. I think it "is" Troopers pup as well. I hope he lets you play with him.

Love the pics.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are beautiful shots. Trooper is obviously already a great big brother. They sure look perfect together.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I love the pictures - especially the one of them sleeping. It looks like PJ was wiggling around and Trooper wanted to make him stop and go to sleep. HA!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

ADORABLE!! Looks like they're going to get along great!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Kiki_Michigan said:


> Does anyone have any experience with GSP?


I do! My parents have a 10 year old GSP, Zoey. We got her as a rescue when I was 15 (we were her 4th home in 6 months). She has a ton of energy. Loves to run and jump. We joke that she never walks anywhere. A very high energy dog, but loves to be loved on and sticks right by you (to the point of separation anxiety, but that could be a left over from her past). They're very smart and if you don't help them find things to do, they'll find their own things. I don't know if this is a common thing with GSP's, but Zoey sheds 24/7. 

If you have any questions ask! Here's a good example of her 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=65305&highlight=Molson+lesson+chase


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Holy smokes- she ran circles around him! She is doing AWESOME for 10!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Holy smokes- she ran circles around him! She is doing AWESOME for 10!!


lol ya! She's a hoot! The coyote bite slowed her down some for a day or two... then she was back at it again. 

Someone once told me that these dogs never slow down, and once they really start to you need to watch because it's getting near the end of their time here.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Omg... Those pics have to be the most adorable things I have ever seen!
Trooper is such a good big brother!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!!*

THE puppy is too adorable and I love the pictures of Trooper and your pup!!

They will be fast friends!!!!

*WHAT IS THE PUP'S NAME? DID I MISS THAT?*


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

The pictures are ADORABLE! Trooper looks like the perfect big brother!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

He is one of the cutest puppies I've ever seen! Gorgeous!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

What adorable pictures! That puppy is SOOOOO cute! That's awesome that Trooper likes him so much.


----------

